# Overclocking & A few Questions



## aeroflott (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all. i have a few questions - I've had a browse through the forum but couldn't find what I was looking for:

1. I overclocked my Touchpad through WebOS. Does the same performance boost occur in my CM9 A2 installation? Or will the overclock run in WebOS only? If that's the case, is there a way of overclocking via Android? Just for curiosity's sake more than anything.

2. Browser recommendations. Chrome is lovely - seems to render nicely and run smoothest, but alas there's no flash. Tried Firefox, and to my surprise, found it horrible to use. Currently using a combo of Chrome and the built in stock Android browser when I need to, but my OCD demands one browser!

3. Any way of using Google Music from a UK location? it seems Google Play (marketplace) knows where I am - is that based on my Google account?

4. I'm after some recommendations for a decent media player along the lines of VLC for playing movies on the go. DivX etc.

Thanks - finding this forum a great resource.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

1. No, overclocking in webOS only overclocks there. To get the overclock in Android, go to the Play Store and download an app called No-Frills CPU Control. Open the app and use the slider to select the Maximum CPU Clock Speed you want. Then check the box called "Set at boot" and close out of the App. Be sure to select any Superuser requests that occur.

2. I use the default browser with my User Agent set to Desktop (under Advanced Settings).

3. I am not sure, sorry.

4. I use a combination of MX Player w/ ARMv7 codecs and Rockplayer Lite. Whatever doesn't play in MX Player (which rarely happens) I play in Rockplayer. Both are excellent choices. I use the "Software Decoding Mode" FYI, as it plays many more formats. It uses more CPU and battery though.


----------



## Invincible10001 (Oct 7, 2011)

aeroflott,
Try using Dolphin browser. Much better to use than Firefox & the default Browser.


----------



## aeroflott (Apr 8, 2012)

Dolphin is fantastic. Thanks for that. Will have a play with MX Player too.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## lwb250 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dolphin for tablets is even better than the stock Dolphin. Just discovered they had a tablet specific browser a couple of days ago.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

lwb250 said:


> Dolphin for tablets is even better than the stock Dolphin. Just discovered they had a tablet specific browser a couple of days ago.


Do they really? Wow I will have a look into this later! I loved their browser on GB due to having tabs, so I will check it out now too for ICS.


----------



## aeroflott (Apr 8, 2012)

Yep, Dolphin HD is the one i found on Google Play.


----------



## CarlH (Mar 12, 2012)

Another Thanks. Just tried Dolphin and it's much faster opening this forum that the stock browser. Chrome was faster too, but hardly spent 5 minutes with it before uninstalling due to lack of flash.

EDIT: Spoke too soon... not having any tab restore feature (the stock ICS browser does this by default) is a big poke in the eye for Dolphin HD. Even the Dolphin Mini browser has it, so why not the HD? Not sure the improved speed is enough compensation for having to restore 5-10 tabs manually.


----------

